# Mud drying times?



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No not really regular joint compound dries from evaporation. You can put fans in the room to move some air and this will speed it up some. Just don't put the fans directly on the mud as this can cause cracks.

You can use the setting type compounds but I would advise against it for anything but your 1st coat. It's hard to work with, hard to sand, and can make painting harder.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If you have deep cracks that you are filling in and try to do it all in one shot it won't dry in 24 hours. That said, if yu are on the third coat of nail holes they will dry in a couple of hours. Ron


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

We use Durabond 90 for the first two coats and blue lid topping for the final coat.This allows us to do two coats in a day.Mixed correctly the Durabond is very easy to work with but not something for a DIY who is slow at finishing to play with.If you have some experience at finishing and can keep a steady pace you may want to try it.We don't sand it .We scrape it with an 8" knife.
Other than that you are better off taking your time and using regular mud with appropriate time between coats.
As Toolseeker noted .Some air circulation helps.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

mako1 said:


> We use Durabond 90 for the first two coats and blue lid topping for the final coat.This allows us to do two coats in a day.


All three coats, actually. Unless they're running out of time, but otherwise why couldn't you do all three coats?

To the OP - how long it takes to dry really depends on a number of things:
- temperature
- humidity
- air movement
- thickness of compound
- type of tape
etc.

Embedded paper tape takes longer than FibaFuse (or mesh tape, obviously). Deeper or wider seams take longer. In some cases, I've not had it dry enough after 24 hours.

On the other hand, I've used 2 coats of setting compound with FibaFuse, a third coat of drying compound, and after 24 hours all 3 layers are dry.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

jeffnc said:


> All three coats, actually. Unless they're running out of time, but otherwise why couldn't you do all three coats?
> 
> To the OP - how long it takes to dry really depends on a number of things:
> - temperature
> ...


 We sometime s do all three coats in a day.If we only do two it's because it's a large job and we simply run out of time.


----------

